# Woah...offered a free horse!



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

heres the info-
http://horsetopia.horse-for-sale.org/classifieds/ad323658

hes now free to a good home because they need him sold by next week. do you think hes worth it?


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

hes really cute!! i noticed hes in CT. thats where i am!!!!! but not in that town.


----------



## valleychick2121 (May 1, 2008)

If you check him out and like him, get a vet check. My friend got a free horse and it had ringbone. Lots of money later, she put her down because she couldn't get her sound.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

hes like 3 hours away though which is the only problem...


----------



## Jemma (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm in CT too lol. Good luck if you decide to look at him!


----------



## horses4ever123 (Jun 1, 2007)

I love him! Hes absolutely adorable! I'd go for him, but make sure hes sound ect. first


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

see if you could do a trial.. though I doubt it since they need him sold by next week.

To be honest, I don't like sellers who give a buyer a time frame.. i think it rushes the buyer a lot...


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

What a super cute guy! If he comes up sound etc, he looks like he'd be a lovely horse to ride and own 
(im incredibly biased, as i own NZ Standardbreds and love the breed lol)


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

what part of ct are you from jemma? sorry OT.


----------



## Solo (Jul 16, 2008)

whoa i can't believe there are so many people from CT on here, i thought i was the only one 

which part are you guys from? =]

ginger, i think the horse is definately work looking at. he is cute and looks like he is enjoying himself undersaddle. 

if i were closer i would offer to go look at him for you, but i think he is deff. worth checking out if you can!!


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

i think...im going to pass since she said he wouldnt make a good western horse and im mostly looking for a good western/english horse. and i dont think i would be able to go check him out since hes 3 hours away.


----------

